# How many times a day does your puppy poop??



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

silly question but was just wondering Oakley goes about 4 times a day at 6 am, then 2 times in afternoon and usually after dinner or before bed. if not he will go if i take him out around 2 am. He is 11 weeks today.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

number of feedings per day +1..
So if you are feeding 3x daily...then poo 4x a day would be typical.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> number of feedings per day +1..
> So if you are feeding 3x daily...then poo 4x a day would be typical.


 yes he eats about a cup 3 x's a day so he's normal!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!! 

As adults...my girls eat 2x and poo2x...Trace, the boy, eats 2x and poo1x...go figure...
But for puppies the formula seems pretty typical...


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yes my 3 yr old chocolate lab eats 2 times and poos 2-3 times a day..its ridiculous i walk around the yard and count if im not watching for some reason.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> YIPPEE!!
> 
> As adults...my girls eat 2x and poo2x...Trace, the boy, eats 2x and poo1x...go figure...
> But for puppies the formula seems pretty typical...


 and your dogs are so beautiful by the way!!! i love Maine we go to Ogunquit every summer for 4 days nice and relaxing


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

I feed buck 2 times a day, and he poops in the morning and in the evening...but I give him 2 cups each sitting. Should he be pooping more?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

At11 months, 2x is what I would expect...


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

i feed Libbie 3 times a day, and he poops 2 times in the morning and 2 times in the evening...but I give her 3 3/4 cups each sitting. 

Although I found she pooped more then yesterday .
Libbie is 3 months 3 weeks and 4 days old


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunshine poops first thing in the morning. Then after each of her three meals (although the timing is not as regular as we would like).


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine are 2 poops per feeding. I feed 2x a day yielding 4 poops each. With 5 Large Breed dogs, no wonder my arms are tired when I finish scooping. lol


----------

